# 2.6.8 laptop keyboard dead

## amcguinn

I'm installing on a new Acer 2201LC laptop

I booted with the 2004.1 minimal CD, and the 2.4.25 kernel on that drives the hardware fine.

I built a 2.6.8-gentoo-r8 kernel, and it boots but the keyboard is completely dead.

The system is otherwise OK: I can ssh onto it.

It seems to detect the keyboard OK in the dmesg:

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

But it does not have it listed in /proc/interrupts:

earlgrey linux # cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:    1056329          XT-PIC  timer

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          5          XT-PIC  acpi

 11:       2720          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd, eth0

 14:       9552          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         24          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

LOC:    1056225 

ERR:          2

MIS:          0

That is with noapic boot option, it is also absent without noapic.

The dmesg has an ACPI error:

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

    ACPI-0352: *** Error: Looking up [Z00B] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c11bc5e0 start_node c11bc5e0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-1133: *** Error: [NULL NAME], AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-1133: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.BAT1._BIF] (N

ode c11bc580), AE_NOT_FOUND

But I don't think that's a problem as it's before the i8042 lines quoted above.

Any ideas?

----------

## revmouse

I had the same problem with my HP Pavilion notebook. Stranger is that when I repeatedly push the shift key as fast as possible during boot time, it then recognizes the keyboard upon login.

----------

## amcguinn

My problem was the "usb handover" issue discussed recently on lkml e.g. http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0410.0/1416.htm Disabling "USB Legacy Support" in the BIOS made it work

----------

